# Standing Out From The Rest



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Does your designs stand out from the rest? Mine do. I try to be creative with my slogans even if I design something around the same subject matter, but do mine a bit different.

Yesterday, I attended a festival here in L.A. and introduced a few new designs. I did not have many sales, but the lookyloos found the products to be entertaining. One particular design, I only printed a few (heat pressing tires me, maybe the smell), so I didnt have all of the sizes, etc. It was a test for me because I am getting ready for a big event and just wanted to see what people found interesting.

When I do walk around and see other tshirts, many are mainstream. Looks like everyone uses the same transfer or printers for their designs. My designs are unique to my taste.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

uuuuuummmmmmmm........... Just a thought why don't you post some pics of your stuff.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

After that post - how about some pics - I'd like to see what you're bragging about


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

No need to brag.



TripleT said:


> After that post - how about some pics - I'd like to see what you're bragging about


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

So why don't you show us something?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Ujudgnme2 said:


> No need to brag.


So what was the point of the post if not to self congratulate?


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Too bad you had so few sales but good luck at the big event. Stll would like to see some pics.


----------



## Sugard1 (Apr 1, 2007)

YEA! I WANNA SEE I> I WANNA SEE


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think a lot of people make designs that are unique to their tastes. 

You will see a different cross section of designs being sold depending on the event you are attending. 

It's possible that the other designs you saw there were tailored for the specific event and the demographic of shoppers that would be there.

There are also different kinds of t-shirt sellers out there  

Not everyone wants to be an artist, but that doesn't mean they can't sell t-shirts. They know people and they know marketing, so they sell the t-shirts that they know people will buy. They can stand out by their pitch, their booth display, their pricing, their customer service, etc. Some people just enjoy "selling" and are damn good at it. So selling stock transfers might be perfect for them.

Other people are more interesting in creating and selling their own unique designs. As you noted, this can sometimes be a more challenging route because not everyone will buy, even if they show interest in a design. However, part of the what makes this type of selling fulfilling is because when you do make a sale, you know it's something that YOU created and someone else connected with.

I definitely agree with the idea behind your message. Whatever you are selling, you need to stand out in some way to get noticed.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

I actually had and sold designs that were tailored to the event and had an overwhelming response. I did not print a lot since I started printing late Friday - heat pressing is time consuming. It was a test to see what people like. I have entertained a specific audience for years and now considering some other areas. I am moving away from erotic and moving towards conscious, more main stream but it doesnt mean my work would entertain anyone on the board. lol Which means I prob will not be sharing anything at the moment. Maybe when I design something about Bush or applie pie, I will. I do appreciate the info I have learned on the board. Thanks for the response and the others.



Rodney said:


> I think a lot of people make designs that are unique to their tastes.
> 
> You will see a different cross section of designs being sold depending on the event you are attending.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> t doesnt mean my work would entertain anyone on the board. lol Which means I prob will not be sharing anything at the moment. Maybe when I design something about Bush or applie pie


I wouldn't make assumptions on what you think members on the board would and wouldn't like.

It's fine that you don't want to share your designs...that's definitely not a requirement. But everyone here has different tastes. They don't necessarily have to fit into a "bush or apple pie" kind of mold.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

Ujudgenme2...don't rant and rave how unique you are and say* i'm not for everyone- good design is good design no matter the subject matter.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

howrdstern said:


> good design is good design no matter the subject matter.


Indeed.

You can appreciate the quality and skill even when it's not your taste.

I don't like Wordsworth's poetry. But I can appreciate the skill in his craftsmanship, and that he was gifted.


----------



## grundys (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm brilliant. You can take my word for that..

Mouth and trousers, springs to mind..


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

grundys said:


> Mouth and trousers, springs to mind..


That's quite a lovely mixed metaphor


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

grundys said:


> I'm brilliant. You can take my word for that..
> 
> Mouth and trousers, springs to mind..


That's funny - might look good on a T-shirt


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

howrdstern said:


> Ujudgenme2...don't rant and rave how unique you are and say* i'm not for everyone- good design is good design no matter the subject matter.


I dont think he meant it in a bad way.


----------

